# Rocks, pots and now canvas!



## Stitch147 (May 19, 2022)

Some of you know that I started doing rock painting during lockdown. I then tried my hand at flower pots. 
Well, I've now started doing some painting on canvas. 
I'm certainly not an artist but happy with what I've done so far.


----------



## Bloden (May 19, 2022)

You’ve got such a steady hand @Stitch147! They’re brilliant, really cheerful. I love blocks of bright colour.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 19, 2022)

Very nice Stitch, you are very talented


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 23, 2022)

Love them!


----------



## Stitch147 (May 23, 2022)

Done a patriotic flower pot as a raffle prize for jubilee celebrations that are happening at work next week.


----------



## Flower (May 24, 2022)

Love them @Stitch147


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 24, 2022)

Very nice, you are very talented. 
Do you have to put a varnish on the pots after you have decorated them?


----------



## Stitch147 (May 26, 2022)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Very nice, you are very talented.
> Do you have to put a varnish on the pots after you have decorated them?


Yep, I use yacht varnish on them.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 3, 2022)

A tasty little canvas done today.


----------



## mage 1 (Jun 3, 2022)

Stitch147 said:


> Some of you know that I started doing rock painting during lockdown. I then tried my hand at flower pots.
> Well, I've now started doing some painting on canvas.
> I'm certainly not an artist but happy with what I've done so far.
> View attachment 21040View attachment 21041View attachment 21042


Amazing!


----------



## Stitch147 (Jul 21, 2022)

So far I have 3 Christmas fairs booked in and an Easter fair for next April.


----------



## Bloden (Aug 6, 2022)

Stitch147 said:


> So far I have 3 Christmas fairs booked in and an Easter fair for next April.


Anywhere near Pembrokeshire LOL? Our downstairs loo needs a bit of colour - I can just see a couple of your pots on the window sill, v nice.


----------



## zuludog (Aug 6, 2022)

Great stuff!

I, too, do painting, but not yer art, I make model planes

Thought you might like to know about this excellent brush cleaner & restorer that I discovered a couple of years go -

Masters Brush Cleaner and Restorer - it really does work wonders on old stained & clagged up brushes, and rescues some that would otherwise have been thrown out
There are several YouTube videos about it

Search t'Net for a supplier, but make sure you get the brush cleaning soap in the tub, and not the bar of hand washing soap


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 7, 2022)

Stitch147 said:


> So far I have 3 Christmas fairs booked in and an Easter fair for next April.


Looking like perfect items for gifts Stitch.
Have fun.


----------



## Stitch147 (Aug 7, 2022)

SB2015 said:


> Looking like perfect items for gifts Stitch.
> Have fun.


My flower pots are really popular with people I work with, always getting orders. I've got Christmas orders coming in already.


----------



## Stitch147 (Aug 7, 2022)

I've even got some business cards done. Need to design some leaflets now.


----------

